# Melanotan II



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 15, 2015)

This stuff is ridiculous on my sex drive. I took 1mg last night and had a hard on all night that was very sensitive. I kept finding myself waking up humping the pillow. 
I'm going to take at least 500mcg every night and tan a few days a week. I usually get so dark I look like a migrant farm worker after a month on this stuff.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is me after 2 hours in the Dominican sun.  I started 2 weeks prior at 300mcg daily.


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit! Thats the darkest white boy i ever seen!lol


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2015)

You the dude in the black shirt?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol,  I actually was interrogated and had to go through homeland security check and was briefly stamped a flight risk until they cleared my name. I was racially profiled!


----------



## MattG (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow thats messed up! Guess they didnt believe your caucasian sounding name matched your skin tone at the time


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 16, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  I actually was interrogated and had to go through homeland security check and was briefly stamped a flight risk until they cleared my name. I was racially profiled!



I've had similar results. NEVER been darker in my life.


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

Was going to ask next if you were the white guy next to that big black hill


----------



## MattG (Jun 16, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> This is me after 2 hours in the Dominican sun.  I started 2 weeks prior at 300mcg daily.  View attachment 20614



Out of curiousity Mag, what did you tell your friends and family after you came home from your trip looking like that? I mean, thats just so incredibly tan nobody (meaning people who know nothing about juice and peptides, etc) would understand how thats possible...did you tell everybody what you took? I'd love to try Melanotan, i go tanning once a week, because we all know the tanner you are, the bigger and more defined you look...but i dont feel like having to explain to everybody at work and friends/family how all of a sudden i turned chocolate brown.lol


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

MattG said:


> Out of curiousity Mag, what did you tell your friends and family after you came home from your trip looking like that? I mean, thats just so incredibly tan nobody (meaning people who know nothing about juice and peptides, etc) would understand how thats possible...did you tell everybody what you took? I'd love to try Melanotan, i go tanning once a week, because we all know the tanner you are, the bigger and more defined you look...but i dont feel like having to explain to everybody at work and friends/family how all of a sudden i turned chocolate brown.lol




It is hard to explain to people- you get dark fast and it is darker then dark


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol,  I don't say much.  One of our friends with us is a Dr.  She came down to the beach at noon and said "you are literally 10 shades darker than you were at the gym 3 hrs ago,  I've never error seen anything like it.  My kids,  8,10, and 12 see old pictures of me and that's when you were white, lol.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 16, 2015)

If you want to just moderately tan, you can take 300mcg once a week and tan for 10 minutes a week.  You will be plenty dark and still maintain your white boy believeabilty.  lol.  I am naturally super white and darken up nicely on that regimen.  Be careful if you work outside though, you can get a ferocious farmers tan on MT2.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 16, 2015)

That Jerry Branium video ruined mt2 for me when he said it raises blood pressure like crazy...and high blood pressure is the scariest thing in the world to me lol


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> If you want to just moderately tan, you can take 300mcg once a week and tan for 10 minutes a week.  You will be plenty dark and still maintain your white boy believeabilty.  lol.  I am naturally super white and darken up nicely on that regimen.  Be careful if you work outside though, you can get a ferocious farmers tan on MT2.



To funny
I  work out side - my arms and face are black -when on M2  my whole body seems to get dark after a while with no exposure? ?? 
I am going to try the M2 at a light dose for a while - I get way to  dark


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 26, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  I actually was interrogated and had to go through homeland security check and was briefly stamped a flight risk until they cleared my name. I was racially profiled!



Holy cow! That's one heck of a tan!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2015)

squatster said:


> You the dude in the black shirt?





Only just noticed that comment!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  I don't say much.  One of our friends with us is a Dr.  She came down to the beach at noon and said "you are literally 10 shades darker than you were at the gym 3 hrs ago,  I've never error seen anything like it.  My kids,  8,10, and 12 see old pictures of me and that's when you were white, lol.



I gave my mate 2 vials and he took it before he went to Las Vegas and he has literally gone black in 1 week there. Seeing his pics reminded me of me in Turkey so I decided it's time to get back to that. I have moved up to 300mcg per night and may up things to 500mcg max and see how that goes. I move to Geneva on Tues and it is hot there so I should get tanned fast.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 2, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> This stuff is ridiculous on my sex drive. I took 1mg last night and had a hard on all night that was very sensitive. I kept finding myself waking up humping the pillow.
> I'm going to take at least 500mcg every night and tan a few days a week. I usually get so dark I look like a migrant farm worker after a month on this stuff.



If all you want is the sex drive portion, use PT-141.  They isolated that specific part of MT2 and then increased its potency.


----------



## Sully (Jul 6, 2015)

What does it do for scars or stretch marks? I'm tired of being pasty white and having bright red stretch marks that stand out. Thinking of giving this a go at a low dose just to get a little color. I don't want to end up being super dark or having huge black moles either. That Mediterranean olive bronzed color would be nice. And if it makes the stretch marks less noticeable, that would be worth it alone.


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> This is me after 2 hours in the Dominican sun.  I started 2 weeks prior at 300mcg daily.  View attachment 20614




Have a good question for you
If you got your girl freind pregnant 
- what color would the baby be???
Would the M2 in your body be in printed in your DNA?
Black baby?
White baby?
Mlodo?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 9, 2015)

squatster said:


> Have a good question for you
> If you got your girl freind pregnant
> - what color would the baby be???
> Would the M2 in your body be in printed in your DNA?
> ...


Lol,  white.  It doesn't change your DNA.  Upon cessation,  you will return to your normal melanin output.  Just like ghrp peptides signal the body to release gh,  it doesnt permanently keep doing it.


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2015)

You should see how people are when I am with my kids. I am dark like you now and my kids look white white white
You can here the older people saying- what is he doing with those children 
In the South right now


----------



## squatster (Jul 10, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  white.  It doesn't change your DNA.  Upon cessation,  you will return to your normal melanin output.  Just like ghrp peptides signal the body to release gh,  it doesnt permanently keep doing it.



Just kidding about the DNA part - to funny thow
Would be crazy


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol! I get looks too.  I live in a 94%white city.  My kids are like "Dad,  you are so easy to find at the waterpark",  lol


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 13, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> What does it do for scars or stretch marks? I'm tired of being pasty white and having bright red stretch marks that stand out. Thinking of giving this a go at a low dose just to get a little color. I don't want to end up being super dark or having huge black moles either. That Mediterranean olive bronzed color would be nice. And if it makes the stretch marks less noticeable, that would be worth it alone.



I have a bunch of scars on my one foot where an industrial solvent splashed all over it after it fell and exploded next to my foot.  The scars are a little darker than the surrounding skin, but not too much.  Personally, I think they blend in more now than when they were just white patches.


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2015)

I think the scars blend in a little more also
You won't see much color till you almost use one bottle and after that look out. I only use it 1 to 2 times per week now so I don't get to dark.
I keep forgetting to put sun screen on my lips - they are like a purple color now


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 15, 2015)

squatster said:


> I think the scars blend in a little more also
> You won't see much color till you almost use one bottle and after that look out. I only use it 1 to 2 times per week now so I don't get to dark.
> I keep forgetting to put sun screen on my lips - they are like a purple color now



I will also warn you,  even without sun exposure,  it will turn you ding dong almost black.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 15, 2015)

squatster said:


> Have a good question for you
> If you got your girl freind pregnant
> - what color would the baby be???
> Would the M2 in your body be in printed in your DNA?
> ...


It would be a deeply tanned baby.  And if on mt2 and tren when the child was conceived, the baby will be tanned, muscular with a short temper.  It's true...


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jul 27, 2015)

Had a funny reaction today. The guy at the grocery store took a double take and told me I looked like Robert Downey Jr. from Tropic Thunder. I lol'ed


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> It would be a deeply tanned baby.  And if on mt2 and tren when the child was conceived, the baby will be tanned, muscular with a short temper.  It's true...



To funny


----------



## HimRoid (Jul 27, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> It would be a deeply tanned baby.  And if on mt2 and tren when the child was conceived, the baby will be tanned, muscular with a short temper.  It's true...



That baby would have a perpetual erection from the melanotan II.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 27, 2015)

HimRoid said:


> That baby would have a perpetual erection from the melanotan II.


Hell, I'm 47 and got one now from it...lol.  Wife is running scared...


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2015)

For me it makes it a little to sensitive for me.
Any thing rubs on my unit- pants or an't thing and I get a woody - Some time at the most inappropriate times. Have never had a hard time getting it up any ways exept at the start of propicia and of course Deca
Not sure what would happen if you get off to fast any ways- not sure if the extra sensitivity would make you into a 2 pump chump


----------



## squatster (Aug 13, 2015)

I have been still getting burnt but am black


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 25, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> It would be a deeply tanned baby.  And if on mt2 and tren when the child was conceived, the baby will be tanned, muscular with a short temper.  It's true...



It is true, here is an example, minus the MT2:


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 25, 2015)

I do not get any libido or erection increase from it, but I do tan.  I now inject only once a month and tan for 8 minutes to maintain a healthy tanned glow all year round.


----------



## squatster (Aug 27, 2015)

I have been doing 1 time or week now and getting to darkn- I am going to go to every weeks and try that out


----------

